# Recently I started car photography. How do you like my photos?



## ZeroReverse

Hello everyone. About a year and a half ago I started venturing into car photography. I love cars, and often go to different events - car meets, track days, drift competitions, so I thought why not try it.
Here are a few photos of mine, what do you think?


----------



## JimBianchi

Don't tell people you are a beginner and they won't know.

Good job.


----------



## jmerino7

Very nice, love the one with the BMW and the jet.


----------



## chopy_ro

That Lancia is awesooome ! What's in the right ?


----------



## kritameth

I saw a lot of photographer samples when I was quite involved in my local car scene, these are very nice!


----------



## dglessner

Very nice pics - well done!


----------



## drdas007

Very nice! You def don't look like a beginner...


----------



## tempusx

Very nice photos!


----------



## brgracer

You have a good eye and doesn't look like you overdo it in post-production either. Nice pics! Some cool cars too with the Lancia and Alpina.


----------



## Stefan87

These are cool! Love the HF. What's next to it? Looks like a Vw? Headlights look like 70s Dacia 1300 )


----------



## WatchScene

Great pics, love your shots especially the first Lancia shot. Thanks for sharing. Share your IG if you post your shots there.


----------



## fellini212

Good start.

Find - and study - the work of Mitch Feinberg.


----------



## Thebigif

I too enjoy automotive photography so from one amateur to another, nice work!

I especially love the composition of the BMW and the plane landing. 

What are you shooting with?


----------



## chas58

Those are way cool.

FYI - you should be following Amy Shore photography on Instagram. She has great car shots, and photographs for Farer watches. Great inspiration.









Amy Shore Photography







amyshorephotography.com


----------



## ZeroReverse

Thank you all for the kind words! Most of these shots are relatively recent. I had some really questionable stuff at the start, but that is normal. I have been inactive the last few months but am looking forward to doing some shooting again.

To answer some questions:

The car behind the Delta Integrale is an Alfa Romeo Sprint. Both cars were in amazing condition, especially considering how hard it is to get parts for them.
I shoot with a Nikon Z50 with a Sigma 17-70mm and a Nikon 70-300 AFP lens. Nothing to write home about, but I love the ergonomics of the Z50 and the lens do a pretty good job, especially when the light is good. Some of my earlier shots were with a Nikon D5300 - the one with the mustangs.
I do have an IG, altho I have not been active recently due to various reasons. I do plan to resume at some point tho. Here is it.
I will certainly check the work of the people you suggested, thanks alot!


----------



## Wolfsatz

you may enjoy these

GT6 shots
Grand Valley Speedway_1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Brands Hatch Grand by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Brands Hatch Grand Prix Circuit &#x27;80s_3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Circuito di Roma by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GTS shots
20171211220649 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Formunoi GR86 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Formuloni by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Formuloni by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jah

Looking good! I need that Lancia!


----------



## another_shawn

ZeroReverse said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! Most of these shots are relatively recent. I had some really questionable stuff at the start, but that is normal. I have been inactive the last few months but am looking forward to doing some shooting again.
> 
> To answer some questions:
> 
> The car behind the Delta Integrale is an Alfa Romeo Sprint. Both cars were in amazing condition, especially considering how hard it is to get parts for them.
> I shoot with a Nikon Z50 with a Sigma 17-70mm and a Nikon 70-300 AFP lens. Nothing to write home about, but I love the ergonomics of the Z50 and the lens do a pretty good job, especially when the light is good. Some of my earlier shots were with a Nikon D5300 - the one with the mustangs.
> I do have an IG, altho I have not been active recently due to various reasons. I do plan to resume at some point tho. Here is it.
> I will certainly check the work of the people you suggested, thanks alot!


Thanks! I was wondering what you were shooting with, too.

My favorite is the E30 in drift mode. Action shots are hard to get - and you got that one right!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snail Train 
SnailRacing.Org by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SnailRacing.Org by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alfa Romeo 4C GR3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Alfa Romeo 4C GR3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lockd&#x27;n&#x27;Ready by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## m j b

OP, you have a good eye, nicely done!

I would suggest that you do *less* post processing.


----------



## aehaas

Here's a different view:


----------



## J Crew

Nice shots... impressive for only a year into it. Keep it going!


----------



## boney3147

Nice shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRblahblahblah

Delta Integrale 😍


----------



## Puma Cat

How about a Ferrari 330 P4?


----------



## Puma Cat

'Course...I could add some race photography, I guess.


----------



## Puma Cat

Wolfsatz said:


> you may enjoy these
> 
> GT6 shots
> Grand Valley Speedway_1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Brands Hatch Grand by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Brands Hatch Grand Prix Circuit &#x27;80s_3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Circuito di Roma by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> GTS shots
> 20171211220649 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Formunoi GR86 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> Formuloni by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> Formuloni by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice work...


----------



## johnny action

Invest in some quality polarizer filters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoore335

These photos are awesome! Nice job.


----------

